# Why are some passages underlined in my e-book that I did not highlight?



## CatB

I just started a book on my Kindle and I have made a few highlights on some passages that I would like to revisit later. However, I just turned a page and one of the passages is underlined, even though I did not choose it to highlight and the phrase "Press< to show number of highlighters" is at the bottom. Can someone tell me why this happened and if possible, how to remove it? 

Also, the weird thing is, when I choose to see my highlights, this passage is not in there. Weird?

Also, once you make a highlight on a phrase of your choosing, do you need to officially "exit" this mode and if so, how do you do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Seleya

CatB said:


> I just started a book on my Kindle and I have made a few highlights on some passages that I would like to revisit later. However, I just turned a page and one of the passages is underlined, even though I did not choose it to highlight and the phrase "Press< to show number of highlighters" is at the bottom. Can someone tell me why this happened and if possible, how to remove it?
> 
> Also, the weird thing is, when I choose to see my highlights, this passage is not in there. Weird?


When you see your highlights that passage is missing because_ you_ didn't highlight it.

You are seeing passages that other readers highlighted ( I don't know if there is a threshold number of highlighters before a passage shows), it's normal in Kindle books.

Sorry, I don't know if there is a way to turn the function off, I didn't look into it because I like to see what other readers found interesting enough to highlight.


----------



## Guest

Turn it off in the settings.


----------



## pidgeon92

This is covered in Chapter 3 of the user manual.



> Popular Highlights and Public Notes are available only for books, and not for periodicals or personal documents. By default, Popular Highlights and Public Notes are displayed in your books, but you can turn them off if you don't want to see them.
> To turn Popular Highlights or Public Notes on or off:
> 1. If you are not already on the Home screen, press the Home button.
> 2. Press the Menu button.
> 3. Use the 5-way to underline "Settings" and press to select.
> 4. Press the next page button until you see the section for "Popular Highlights" or "Public Notes".
> 5. Use the 5-way to underline "turn on" or "turn off" next to the "Popular Highlights" and/or "Public Notes" setting and press to select.


If you don't have the manual on your Kindle, you can either download it from your Kindle's archives, or get a PDF version here.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I was surprised that Amazon turns on "popular highlights" by default. But then when I turned it off, I was always curious if other people were highlighting the same pages that I was! 

So I was glad when I discovered kindle.amazon.com. It shows you the most-highlighted books among all Kindle owners, along with their most-popular passages. (There's some passages that have been read and highlighted by thousands of different Kindle owners!)


----------



## Tara Maya

I have to say, this feature creeped me out, because I never gave Amazon the right to spy on my highlights and share them with other people, and I have to wonder if they did either. I love the idea of an OPT IN shared highlight system, but I loathe the idea that my private notes and highlights on my book are being kept track of and even shared without my permission.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Notes are not shared. . . .only highlights. . .and only if you have the setting set to share them.

As pidgeon mentioned, it's covered in Chapter 3 of the User's Guide.


----------



## Klip

I may be wrong about this, but on my husband's Kindle, it was only possible to access that setting once he registered his Kindle with an Amazon account.

Before that, his "settings" menu only had - I think - 1 page, and once it was registered, it had 3 pages, and his settings included the option to turn off popular highlights.

But as I said, I may have overlooked the relevant setting before we registered it.


----------



## CatB

Thanks everyone! Managed to find the setting to turn this off. I found I was getting distracted by all these highlights that I did not do, as this seems to be a very "highlighted" book by Kindle owners!


----------

